# Rad geklaut in Niestetal



## Highlander33 (3. August 2013)

Hallo

gerade festgestellt, dass mir mein Specialized Stumpjumper mir roter Rohloffnabe aus der Garage  in Niestetal geklaut wurde :-(
Rahmennummer:WSBC601026384F.

Auch wenn die Polizei mir keine Hoffnung gemacht hat, bitte melden wenn was gesehen wurde.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## JACK B. (6. August 2013)

oh shit. sandershausen oder heiligenrode?
einbruch, oder war das tor auf?  vielleicht hast du ja ein foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highlander33 (6. August 2013)

Hallo

War in Heiligenrode!
Tor war zu, also Einbruch :-(
Bilder vom Rad hängen eigentlich mit dran, kann man die nicht sehen?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## JACK B. (6. August 2013)

danke fuer die info. 
auf der mobil app sind die fotos nicht zu sehen.  habe sie im browser aber jetzt gesehen. sogar mi speedhub nabe. doppelt shit


----------



## bergroff (14. August 2013)

Highlander33 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> War in Heiligenrode!
> Tor war zu, also Einbruch :-(
> ...



Oh je, bestimmt schon der dritte Bruch innerhalb eines Monats in Heiligenrode, als scanne wer und läge auf der Lauer

mein Beileid

bergroff


----------

